# Assorted military kits



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This is an Aurora 1/48 scale F-51D Mustang with home printed decals based on the original kit markings. The kit was purchased partially assembled, but I stripped it all down, rebuilt a few parts, and finished it with Tamiya spray paints.











I built this Renwal 1/32 scale M-47 Patton tank some years back.










Airfix's old 1/76 scale British Crusader III tank










Airfix 1/72 B-24 J Liberator










Frog 1/72 Junkers Ju-88 (a very very very old kit)










Airfix 1/72 P-47 Thunderbolt hand painted with the included gift set paints that came with the kit.










Airfix Focke Wulf 190 in 1/72 scale










Lavochkin LA-7 in 1/72 built from the very old KP kit


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MiG-17 built from another 1/72 KP kit










Hawk 75 in 1/72 from a very old Aoshima model










Russian BT-5 in 1/35 from Zvezda










Airfix 1/600 DKM Bismarck and HMS Hood










Airfix 1/76 Chi Ha Type 97 tank










Russian T-64 conversion based on the Skif kit. Model got destroyed when my apartment was vandalized during a break in, so I never finished it.










Modified German sniper figure based on Dragon 1/35 figure pieces made to resemble "The Major" from the awful movie, Enemy at the Gates










Still from Enemy...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Heller 1/35 Char Hotchkiss H-35 with masked, airbrushed camo










Work in progress 1/35 Tamiya Sturmpanzer 43 Brummbaer with Eduard zimmerit










Vought Vindicator in 1/72 by Meikraft... one of the WORST model kits ever made.










German "Stubborn Emil" self propelled anti tank gun. Only two of these monsters were built and both were lost on the Eastern Front in 1942. One survives today in the Kubinka Museum, Moscow. Trumpeter 1/35 kit with Lionmarc resin track links.










Another Heller H-35 converted to the German Panzer H-39(f). I made this kit some 30 years ago. 










Zvezda 1/35 Russian T-26 tank in War Games markings










Tamiya SdKfz 2 Kettenkraftrad


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*Still Building*

Hi John. Thank you for the great post. After all the years and model buklding, you are still building. You'rs is a great testimony to the value of model building. 650bill


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great builds John! I love the charm of the older kits - kinda brings you back to a simpler time. Thanks for posting!!!
Steve


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

djnick66....s.moe,here...Great job on all your builds and thanks for the pic's....They have given me some ideas on some new builds...Keep building'em and showing'em....s.moe...out.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Some great work & interesting old kits, keep building & posting. ..RL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well done, sir!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

650bill said:


> Hi John. Thank you for the great post. After all the years and model buklding, you are still building. You'rs is a great testimony to the value of model building. 650bill


actually im david not john... but thanks!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Love each and every one of those. Very well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

For me, these are proof that in the right hands, even the oldest, least glamorous kits can build up into very pretty desktop models. They're great.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Great set of work!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good stuff!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nice to see all these!!


----------

